# Honda 450?



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

Just got a 2000 honda forman 450,don't know to much about them but i want to change the motor oil,does anyone no how much oil they take, and what the best oil to put in them? :help:

Thank's for any info!!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

http://store.payloadz.com/details/2...anual-1998-1999-2000-2001-2002-2003-2004.html


----------

